

Nokia’s Only MeeGo Smarthphone, The N9, Starts Shipping - emwa
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/27/nokias-only-meego-smarthphone-the-n9-starts-shipping-pricing-starts-at-e480/

======
bergie
Just played with the N9 this morning again. Very sweet, the feeling of swipes
on the curved screen, and especially the "news feed" of everything happening
on your phone and in your social networks together. This is not an app phone,
but instead a device with a refined user experience where everything fits
together.

Disclaimer: I'm a long-time Maemo user and also involved in building the open
source app store for MeeGo, N9 included.

